# Is your stove running?



## karri0n (Feb 5, 2009)

Then you better go catch it!  BAHAHAHAHA! :snake: :lol: :snake: :lol: :snake: :lol: :snake: :lol: :snake: :lol: :snake: :lol: 


Serously, though, post pics of your stove/hearth in the "on" setting.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay. You want to see fire or furniture? Stoves cruising at 400 or 450 in the pic. Cottonwood.


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 5, 2009)

cute pic highbeam....
but i feel bad for that lonely split.. thow it in quick.


----------



## jlow (Feb 5, 2009)

Taken 5 minutes ago. Hearthstone Equinox ( installed three weks ago)


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 5, 2009)

Holy smokes Jlow, you stuck that thing right in the middle of the room. Is that a TV in the old hearth? I love the wood.

I always seem to end up with one leftover split on the hearth that didn't fit in the firebox when I restoke. I leave it there to prewarm. It trembles in fear while watching it's buddy's burn.


----------



## jlow (Feb 6, 2009)

The fireplace is now used for grilling in the winter months. TV is near where I took the pictures from.


----------



## drewboy (Feb 6, 2009)

jlow - that's a nice looking room - it's not often you see a stove in the middle of a room but I bet that throws the heat everywhere you need it.
 That stove compliments the room - my buddy bought a Hearthstone at the end of last season and he's loving it this year.
 I've found that when we are in front of the T.V. and the stove , I tend to watch the stove more - it's relaxing.

 Rob


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Feb 6, 2009)

Installed January 2008, ignore the ladder out the right window


----------



## Dix (Feb 6, 2009)

Tarmsolo60 said:
			
		

> Installed January 2008, ignore the ladder out the right window



LOL !! I have one of those outside my window   :coolsmirk: 

A work in progress







That's a lovely room, OP !!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 6, 2009)

WoodButcher's setup.......My Oslo Humming away at 625 with a good batch of hickory.

WB


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 6, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Okay. You want to see fire or furniture? Stoves cruising at 400 or 450 in the pic. Cottonwood.



Hey Highbean,
  Looks like we both still have to go HI-DEF, my sets about 13 years old.
Nice setup btw, kids seem to be content .....all they need now is a little popcorn.

WB


----------



## karri0n (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok, the name of the thread was "is your stove running", not "post pictures of your Equinox"! J/K I guess lots of people are grabbing those Equinoxes. Great pics so far everyone, maybe I'll get around to posting mine tonight once I get the damper installed.


----------



## jlow (Feb 6, 2009)

Woodbutcher, Nice set-up. I am thinking of building a woodbox to sit behind my stove. I would like to keep it as close to the stove as possible. What is yours made of?


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 6, 2009)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got a sharp eye. Yes, that CRT is over 10 years old and 27" but it is built into the cabinets. To get an equivalent height HD-TV it would need to be way too wide for the built in cubby or be a tiny screen. I hate to think about tearing out all of the cabinets or even about bolting a big TV to the face of them all since it is in a corner it won't be pretty.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 6, 2009)

nothin wrong with a little "low def" tv..kicking it here old school.....me thinkin I am the only one in my town with an old school set. Why pay the price for a few more pixels?


----------



## bsruther (Feb 6, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 6, 2009)

No Hi-Def here either.


----------



## TreePapa (Feb 7, 2009)

jlow said:
			
		

> The fireplace is now used for grilling in the winter months. TV is near where I took the pictures from.



The old fireplace looks like the perfect place to store firewood.

peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 7, 2009)

jlow said:
			
		

> Woodbutcher, Nice set-up. I am thinking of building a woodbox to sit behind my stove. I would like to keep it as close to the stove as possible. What is yours made of?



I made it out of an old barn door.

WB


----------



## bsruther (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a 15 yr old crt tv in the living room that I have to beat with my fist before I can get a decent picture and I have an ugly stove in my garage, but down here in the cave...HD


----------



## rphurley (Feb 7, 2009)

A Christmas time pic to get you back in the spirit!


----------



## tylerb123 (Feb 7, 2009)

My BABY, a CB 1200. i Love her! she has kept me warm when it was FIFTY BELOW outside! Couldnt believe it. my brother was complaining how his oil furnace never quit running!  Said his house just didnt wanna warm up! (it was like 30-50 below for two weeks straight!) I burned some serious pellet running Full Blast day in and out, stoped twice for cleaning. Anywas, hope u enjoyed the pic! 

By the way, All u guys have BEAUTIFUL set-ups!


----------



## jeff6443 (Feb 7, 2009)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> WoodButcher's setup.......My Oslo Humming away at 625 with a good batch of hickory.
> 
> WB


 wow thats a nice room .


----------



## karri0n (Feb 9, 2009)

WB and Jlow are my favorites. you guys have some REALLY nice setups/taste


----------



## karri0n (Feb 9, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> tylerb123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Where are you going with this one? As in he's wasting heat, or, ???


----------



## rydaddy (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure what the temps were, but I found this picture from sometime this season.

56lb. Vizsla, Levi
12lb. Rat Terrier, Roxanne


----------



## bsruther (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice looking stove and hearth rydaddy. We also have a rat terrier, named Betty. She's a great dog with an unusual personality.


----------



## tylerb123 (Feb 12, 2009)

My chimney is warm to the touch. It wouldnt burn u or anything. My brother wasnt wasting heat or anything, its just so darn cold that sometime, with the wind blowing hard, u jsut cant get ur house warm no matter what u do. PLUS his house is really old. My house was built in 1918 and his house was built in like 1927, they werent built that great then!   neways, why did u wanna know is i felt my chimney?


----------



## Raven20 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ry,   Nice Vizsla


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## karri0n (Feb 13, 2009)

FWG, I like the shop install. nice pic, and nice shop to boot 

Not sure you have enough saws, though.


----------



## Todd (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's mine in full fire.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 13, 2009)

Dinner will be ready at 7:00.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 14, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> FWG, I like the shop install. nice pic, and nice shop to boot
> 
> Not sure you have enough saws, though.



thanks for the compliment.
in case of emergencies.







you just never know what mother nature has to offer


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 14, 2009)

It's the prototype of the new "Kenny Chaos Woodstove Rotisserie."  Just set it.......AND FORGET IT!
Twas the wife's birthday yesterday and she always thought it was a cool idea to have a spit for the stove.
I found a nice Char-broil spit on e-bay and built a frame out of some old twisted steel I had laying around.
The drip pan is a cool (to me) old enamel pan I've used in the shop for years to hold parts, drain oil, etc..  
Wive's have no idea, the sacrifices we make.
It was a big suckin' chicken, 6.65 lbs..
It took three hours with the door closed and another half hour with the door open to brown it nice.
Three easy payments of $3................................................................................................................................................................+SH $328.98
New York residents must pay additional 38% sales tax.
Thanks for axing.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 14, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> just noticed theres a multihorned deer in ur firebox!WTF?




It's not a firebox.  It's a spirit box.
Tonight it will look like a big suckin chicken in there. :lol:


----------



## Bigcube (Feb 19, 2009)

rydaddy said:
			
		

> Not sure what the temps were, but I found this picture from sometime this season.
> 
> 56lb. Vizsla, Levi
> 12lb. Rat Terrier, Roxanne


That's funny, my Vizsla (Toby) does the same thing


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 22, 2009)

Dinner will be served about 6:30 tonite, beef rump roast with trimmings.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 22, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Dinner will be served about 6:30 tonite, beef rump roast with trimmings.



"Kenny Choas" rump roast will be served at 6:30.


Cool!

WB


----------



## karri0n (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm still confused about the buck in the firebox.... Is that your reflection, kenny? How do you post online without opposable thumbs...


Maybe it's a BUCK stove?


Perhpas Kenny has figured out that animal souls have higher btu content than wood? I sure hope you paid your respects to the Horned One...


----------



## SmokinPiney (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's my defiance volcano II.  It's my first year burnin with it and the oil tank is feelin kinda left out..


----------

